# Webley Gem



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Acquired from estate consignment outta AZ. This lovely addition; as pictured in Joel Blacks definative book: 'Webley Solid Frame Revolvers'. It will be fired using custom BP loads. Retailer marker topstrap. Prior to July 1868 manufacture, double action, 442cf. Enjoy


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dammit! You're getting _me_ interested in Webleys now!
Were I younger, I might be moved to begin my own collection...except you've already got all of the good ones.

_So please explain_: No proof marks? How did Webley get away with that? I learned that _all_ British arms were _always_ proofed and marked. But not this Webley? Why? Export only? (Naaahh...even guns made for export were proofed, according to British law.)
I'm not gonna be able to sleep until you straighten this out.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Dammit! You're getting _me_ interested in Webleys now!
> Were I younger, I might be moved to begin my own collection...except you've already got all of the good ones.
> 
> _So please explain_: No proof marks? How did Webley get away with that? I learned that _all_ British arms were _always_ proofed and marked. But not this Webley? Why? Export only? (Naaahh...even guns made for export were proofed, according to British law.)
> I'm not gonna be able to sleep until you straighten this out.


Dint mean to leave you hanging. The lack of proofs has to do with the date of July 1868. Webley was in the gun manufacturing business prior to this but it was a pivotal time for P Webley & Son. Prior to that (don't ak me why right now) there were guns produced w/o markings. I've read it but can't find the resource just at the moment. But all RICs after this date are proofed! I have another pre July 1868 that lacks them also. May have posted here earlier. I will be back, promise!


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Other post July 1868. Proofs on cylinder but not frame.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

_Very_ mysterious!
I guess that I'm going to have to do some primary research.
I have a good personal gun-topics library, but maybe not _that_ good.

Without proof marks? The Empire may crumble!
Does the Queen know?
Good Lord, man, what next?


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> _Very_ mysterious!
> I guess that I'm going to have to do some primary research.
> I have a good personal gun-topics library, but maybe not _that_ good.
> 
> ...


Knew that I'd gotten this info before but thot it was in one of my resource books. No. It was from a fellow Canadian collector. Here tis, and interesting it is!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you very much!

I think that I might've finally found that same information in my library, but it would've taken quite a long time to do so.


----------

